# اخر اصدارين من البرنامج الرائع السوليد وورك 2008&2009



## احمد سيف النصر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

النهارده ان شاء الله انا هحط اخر اصدارين من البرنامج الجامد جدا السوليد وورك الاول اصدار 2008



 * SolidWorks 2008 Full ISO [RS]






اللنكات


*
http://rapidshare.com/files/126000589/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126002664/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126004729/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126006631/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126008766/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126010907/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126013349/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126015879/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126018538/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126021358/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126024119/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126026860/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126029549/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126032457/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126035648/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126179636/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126182538/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126185251/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126188083/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126190844/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126193486/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126195854/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126198530/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126201089/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126203408/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126203408/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126205675/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126207890/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126210170/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126212502/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126214597/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126216695/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126218682/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126220632/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126222655/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126224580/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126226639/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126228563/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126230375/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126230842/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part39.rar

*Password: kurdsportal.com

وعموما عشان الناس ماتتعبش انا جمعت اللنكات كلها فى ملف تكست واحد ورفعته على موقعين رفع اتفضلو الروابط
*http://rapidshare.com/files/176146320/solid_work_2008_iso.txt
او

http://depositfiles.com/files/4u2bqc8py


الجزء التانى بقى من الموضوع هو برنامج السوليد وورك الرائع ومعاه الباتش والكراك اصدار 2009 ملف تورنت

اتفضلو اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/files/csjvujmqk

او

http://rapidshare.com/files/1761475...P0.0.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-LZ0__mininova_.torrent

:73:

انا مش مجنون انا بدلع الزبون
​


----------



## NAK (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخ الكريم أحمد

بارك الله فيك و حم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و أرجو من الله أن يكون إصدار 2008 كامل و ليس نسخة تجريبية فقط أو نسخة محدودة.

اتمنى عليك الإفادة قبل أن نشرع في التحميل.

و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ NAK شكرا على ردك والبرنامج ان شاء الله الاصدار 2008 كامل ومعاه الكراك بتاعه لما تفك ضغط الملفات هتلاقى ان شاء الله الكراك مع الاسطوانه و2009 بردو كامل ان شاء الله الاصدارين كاملين ومعاهم الكراكات بتاعتهم حمل وانتا مطمن


----------



## amine_steel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك و حم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

amine_steel g لكم مثل مادعوتم ومنور الموضوع بردك


----------



## hamadaalex (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## امير المياحي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على هذه الخدمة القيمة لكن اذا امكن ان ترفع البرنامج على موقع آخر غير rapidshare مثل ifile او mihd لان rapidshare لايستقبل برامج التحميل
مع فائق تقديري


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

hamadaalex شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

م امير المياحي شكرا على ردك بالنسبه لموضوع برامج التحميل فيه برنامج اسمه internet download manager
البرنامج ده رائع جدااااااااااا فى التحميل وكمان بيدعم الرابيد شير وسهل جدا فى الاستخدام جربه فى التحميل وهيعجبك جدااااااا وعموما ان شاء الله هجيب لك لنكات على مواقع رفع تانيه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس امير المياحى اتفضل عشان ماتزعلش نفسك من الرابيد شير سوليد وورك 2008 

اتفضل الروابط
http://www.filefactory.com/file/46148c
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f3d325
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9329cc
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c3e9ec
http://www.filefactory.com/file/55f9d3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ba285d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c21f3f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/919f22
http://www.filefactory.com/file/041df5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6a0238
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4d70f0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c7b209
http://www.filefactory.com/file/352efb
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b45c4e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/580a51
http://www.filefactory.com/file/838e1a
http://www.filefactory.com/file/be6ada
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d667b6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/461204
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c3ecc
http://www.filefactory.com/file/560580
http://www.filefactory.com/file/be6b45
http://www.filefactory.com/file/620cc7
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f765de
http://www.filefactory.com/file/729b9d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/137978
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ddbb37
http://www.filefactory.com/file/031005
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4d0168
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1e6db2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b9229c
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0aac4b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a6f2b0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/19aa92
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e2351
http://www.filefactory.com/file/545607
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3a4385
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ff90b9
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5ce8f6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f85677
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1dc151
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d0815e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa75ce


----------



## امير المياحي (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز احمد انا اشكرك جدا على هذه الخدمة واعتذر اذا سببت لك اي ازعاج واسال الله ان يوفقك لمراضيه وانشاء الله ارد لك هذا الجميل
وبرنامج التحميل IDM موجود لدي ولكنه لا يدعم ال rapidshare ولا اعرف السبب


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا هقولك تحل المشكله دى ازاى لما تيجى تنزل اى ملف من الرابيد شير من قايمه الاختيارات بتاعه البرنامج الغى علامه الصح من ادام المتصفح بتاعك يعنى مثلا لو انتا شغال على انترنت اكسبلورر الغى علامه الصح من ادامها واعمل داون لود عادى طبعا بيجيلك عداد 60 ثانيه والعداد شغال رجع علامه الصح تانى ولما يخلص العداد اضغط داون لوود ها تلاقى البرنامج لقط الملف بتاعك وبينزله عادى


----------



## امير المياحي (1 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز جدا احمد انا جربت الطريقة التي شرحتها ونجحت معي وانا اشكرك جدا جدا على هذه المعلومة
مع فائق تقديري


----------



## عواد العاني (2 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله الف خير ووفقكلما يحب ويرضى اخي الكريم كنت ابحث عن هذا البرنامج منذ زمن ولم اجده في اسواقنا حتى لو كان نسخه قديمه والاناحاول تنزيل البرنامج وقلبي يلهث بالدعاء لك بالخير والموفقيه. مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 يناير 2009)

اخى المهندس امير المياحى انا سعيد انى قدرت افيدك وربنا معاك المهندس عواد العانى شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع وعلى فكره انا منزل موضوعين كمان واحد فيه برنامج السوليد وورك بورتابل بمساحه 200 ميجا بس عشان الناس ايلى مش بتحب الانتظار او عندها مشكله مع البرامج الكبيره وكمان منزل موضوع فيه تعليم كتب وفيديوهات جامده جداااااااا للسوليد وورك ياريت تزورو الموضوع عشان تستفيدوا انا شخصيا شغال على سوليد وورك 2009 منزله من التورنت ايلى انا حاطه وجامد جدااااااا وشغال الحمد لله


----------



## امير المياحي (5 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز احمد ارجو ان تشرح لي عملية ال setup باستخدام الكراك مع الشكر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (5 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى انتا نزلت البرنامج ولا لسه؟


----------



## عبيدة 86 (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 يناير 2009)

م عبيدة 86 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## m_motlak (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا بشمهندس احمد على المجهود الرائع
انا بنزل البرنامج 
وخايف تكون النسخة مش كاملة 
ياريت حضرتك او اى حد عمل داون لود يكتب رد
ويشرح فية عملية التستيب
واية المواصفات بتاعة الجهاز علشان البرنامج يشتغل
وتقبل مرورى


----------



## امير المياحي (7 يناير 2009)

والله انا لم انزل البرنامج لحد الان لان الاشارة عندي ضعيفة جدا للاسف و انا اعاني كثيرا من هذا الامر


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (7 يناير 2009)

مشكور
بس يارب يشتغل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2009)

م m_motlak نزل البرنامج وانتا مطمن على الاخر الكراكات موجوده مع البرنامج بالنسبه لمواصفات الجهاز 
انا امكانيات جهازى متوسطه ومع ذلك السوليد وورد 2009 شغال عندى وسريع انا عندى ram 512 جهازى p4
processor 3000


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى عموما لما تنزل البرنامج ها تلاقى معاه تكست بيشرح عمليه التسطيب واحده بواحده التسطيب سهل جدا انت بفتح ملف التكست بتلاقيه قايلك على مكان الملف ايلى بتبتدى منه عمليه التسطيب وبتلاقى فى التكست ده السريال ايلى انتا بتدخله اثناء عمليه التسطيب بعد اما تسطب البرنامج بيكون عندك ملف فيه الكراك بتاعك بتنسخه فى المكان ايل انتا سطبت فيه البرنامج لو كان الكراك على صوره patch.exe بعد اما تنسخه بتضغط عليه وتشغله وتضغط على كلمه patch لو كان الكراك على اى صوره تانيه بتنسخه فى المكان ايلى انتا سطبت فيه البرنامج وخلاص مع مراعاه انك لما تنسخ الكراك وتشغله لازم يكون البرنامج مغلق يعنى مينفعش انك تنسخ الكراك وانتا فاتح السوليد وورك الاول تتاكد انه مقفول وبعدين تعمل الكراك ومبروك عليك البرنامج


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى عموما لما تنزل البرنامج ها تلاقى معاه تكست بيشرح عمليه التسطيب واحده بواحده التسطيب سهل جدا انت بفتح ملف التكست بتلاقيه قايلك على مكان الملف ايلى بتبتدى منه عمليه التسطيب وبتلاقى فى التكست ده السريال ايلى انتا بتدخله اثناء عمليه التسطيب بعد اما تسطب البرنامج بيكون عندك ملف فيه الكراك بتاعك بتنسخه فى المكان ايل انتا سطبت فيه البرنامج لو كان الكراك على صوره patch.exe بعد اما تنسخه بتضغط عليه وتشغله وتضغط على كلمه patch لو كان الكراك على اى صوره تانيه بتنسخه فى المكان ايلى انتا سطبت فيه البرنامج وخلاص مع مراعاه انك لما تنسخ الكراك وتشغله لازم يكون البرنامج مغلق يعنى مينفعش انك تنسخ الكراك وانتا فاتح السوليد وورك الاول تتاكد انه مقفول وبعدين تعمل الكراك ومبروك عليك البرنامج


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع وان شاء الله البرنامج هيشتغل لانه اشتغل عندى انا نزلت التورنت 2009 واشتغل عندى تمام


----------



## m_motlak (7 يناير 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس احمد على سرعة الرد
وجارى التنزيل

وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (7 يناير 2009)

م m_motlak لا شكر على واجب عموما النهارده ان شاء الله هنزل موضوع يمكن اجمد موضوع انا هنزله فى المنتدى وهيعجبك جداااااااااااا


----------



## امير المياحي (8 يناير 2009)

اخي احمد انت انسان رائع وادعو من الله ان يوفقك وينور طريقك بس ادعيلي ان اكمل تحميل البرنامج


----------



## assul (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك .....و جاري التحميل...... الى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى ربنا معاك ولو التحميل بطى عندك انا شخصيا ارشح لك لنك التورنت اولا لانه اصدار 2009 ثانيا الى حد ما سريع ثالثا لانه اخر اصدار رابعا لانك ممكن تحمل وبعدين تطفى الجهاز وتستكمل التحميل براحتك فى اى وقت انا شخصيا كنت بسيب الجهاز يحميل وبدخل انام حملت البرنامج فى اربع ايام بس خامسا لانى مجربه شخصيل وشغال عندى بالكراك ميه ميه


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المناقشه الرائعه التى تفيد الجميع*


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 يناير 2009)

*اخى العزيز
عندى نسخه 2008 واريد الكراك بتعها*
:14::12:


----------



## ايمن الكبره (9 يناير 2009)

*اخى العزيز
عندى نسخه 2008 واريد الكراك بتعها*
:14::12:
وهل مساحته bytes 4,080,594,944


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

مهندس ايمن الكبره انتا البرنامج كان عندك ولا منزلها من اللنكات ايلى انا حاططها؟


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (10 يناير 2009)

ومازالت رحلة الدونلود مستمره 
اليوم الثالث على التوالى


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (10 يناير 2009)

ومازالت رحلة الدونلود مستمره 
اليوم الثالث على التوالى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (10 يناير 2009)

م م/احمد عبد الحميد ربنا معاك انا عارف ان اللنكات كتيره بس هى كل برامج التصميم كده انا شخصيا بتعب جداا على ما بنزل اى برنامج عموما لما ينزل ويشتغل معاك ها تنسى كل التعب ويبقى عرفنى لما تشغل البرنامج


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (11 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية فعلا جا في وقته


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

المهندس عبـدالعزيز شكرا على ردك وانا فى الخدمه دايما


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (11 يناير 2009)

رابط برنامج2009 بينزل ملف مساحته 91 ك ب بس
ارجو اعادة رفع الملف اللى على الرابد شير


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد ملف السوليد وورك 2009 عباره عن ملف تورنت وده حجمه الطبيعى انتا اسحب اللنك جوه اى برنامج تورنت ها تلاقى البرنامج بينزل عندك مع الكراك بتاعه ومساحته حوالى 4 جيجا انا نزلته ومجربه شخصيا


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (12 يناير 2009)

معرفتش انزل 2009 لانى متعاملتش قبل كده مع التورنت
على كل حال مشكور يا باشمهندس احمد سيف النصر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (12 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد التورنت سهل جدااااااااااااااااا كل ماعليك انك تنزل اى برنامج تورنت من النت ابحث فى جوجل ونزل اى برنامج لما تنزل البرنامج تسحب الملف جوه البرنامج ها يبتدى التحميل العمليه سهله جداااااااااا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من مكتبه برامج التصميم نزلت المنتدى بحمد الل


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (15 يناير 2009)

المسيره متواصله لليوم السادس ...................................
او السابع مش فاكر


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد ربنا معاك انتا خلصت كام جزء وبقيلك كام جزء ؟


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (16 يناير 2009)

باقى ستة اجزاء


----------



## ايمن الكبره (16 يناير 2009)

*اخى احمد 
النسخه موجوده عندى من قبل*


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (16 يناير 2009)

ايمن الكبره قال:


> *اخى احمد
> النسخه موجوده عندى من قبل*


 احمد من تقصد والنسخه موجوده عندك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! فين


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد خلاص هانت ياهندسه ولما تنزل البرنامج كامل خليك متابع معايا لحد اما تسطبه باذن الله م [URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u185900.html"]ايمن الكبره بنسبه 99% هاتلاقى الباتش بتاع النسخه مع البرنامج ايلى انتا منزله عموما انا جبت الكراك لوحده جربه كده لو اشتغل يبقى كويس لو مشتغلش اكتبلى اسم النسخه بالضبط ايلى مكتوبه عندك عشان اجيبلك الباتش المضبوط عموما جرب الاول الباتش ده ورد على 
http://rapidshare.com/files/184233725/Solidworks.v2008.SP2.1.X64.UPDATE.ISO-Lz0.rar[/URL]

مستنى ردك


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (16 يناير 2009)

تم التحميل بحمد الله وجارى فك الضغط والتسطيب


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (16 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد انا متابع معاك ومستنيك تقولى انك ابتديت ترسم على البرنامج


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (17 يناير 2009)

شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

م/احمد عبد الحميد انا سعيد انك شغلت البرنامج وابتديت تشتغل عليه خد نسخه من البرنامج على اسطوانه دى فى دى عشان دايما يكون عندك مصدر للبرنامج ولو احتجت اى برنامج عرفنى بالتوفيق


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (18 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخى احمد سيف


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

م م/احمد عبد الحميد لاشكر على واجب عموما ياريت تطلع على باقى مواضيعى انا منزل سلسله كامله لبرمج التصميم هاتعجبك جداااااااااا


----------



## بهاءالدين (19 يناير 2009)

انا نزلت 2008 ومش عارف اسطبه خالص بيطاب منى ملف فى فولدر اسمه cosmos ومش لاقى الملف ده


----------



## بهاءالدين (19 يناير 2009)

انظر الى تلك الصورة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 يناير 2009)

م بهاء الدين فيه ناس فعليا نزلت البرنامج وسطبته لو انتا متابع الردود ها تلاقى م احمد عبد الحميد نزل البرنامج وسطبه واشتغل عادى يبقى ازن المشكله من عندك انا شخصيا اعتقد ان السبب ممكن يكون من الانتى فيرس خصوصا لو انتا عندك برنامج النورتون لانه سعات بيعمل block لل script فيه حاول تدور على الملف المطلوب يدويا لو لقيته يبقى كويس لو مش موجود يبقى فى الحاله دى انتا عندك اختيار انك تنزله من النت فى الرساله ايلى بتطلع لك اختيار انك تنزل الملف الناقص من النت واعتقد مساحته هتكون صغيره جدا جرب ومستنى ردك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

او ببساطه انتا مش بتسطب السوليد وورك من الملف الصحيح فيه فى البرنامج ملفات كتير اسمها وكلها لها الرمز exe عموما لازم تسطب من الايقونه الصحيحه دايما بيبقى فيه ملف اسمه install.txt او فى فولدر الكراك بيقولك على مكان الايقونه الصحيحه ايلى تبتدى منها التسطيب


----------



## بهاءالدين (20 يناير 2009)

انا فعلا مش عارف اسطبة نزلت الملف اللى هو طالبه من على النت وبردة بيدينى نفس الرسالة


----------



## بهاءالدين (20 يناير 2009)

انا فعلا كنت باسطبة من المكان الغلط وانا سطبته وشغال 10 على 10 تسلم ايدك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

م بهاء الدين انا فعلا كنت متوقع ان الغلطه من كده وكويس انك انتبهت للحته دى عموما مبروك عليك البرنامج خد منه نسخه على اسطوانه عشان المصدر يبقى على طول عندك عشان لو حصل اى حاجه يبقى المصدر على طول عندك ولو احتجت اى حاجه متنكسفش انا موجود للمساعده


----------



## عايض خالد (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك العافيه على الجهود التى تثرى فيها المنتدى من خلال اطروحات جديدة اخوي انا طالب في بريطانيا وعندي بعض التساؤلات عن برنامج السوليد وورك وهو على مقرر مشروع التخرج فودي ان نتواصل سواء عن طريق التلفون اوال*****


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (23 يناير 2009)

م عايض خالد اولا وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ثانيا انا يسعدنى جداااااا التواصل مع اى حد بهدف المساعده بس للاسف انا حاليا بقدم اوراقى للجيش وصعب يكون فيه تواصل فى التلفون عشان ممنوع فى الجيش والموقع هنا بيمنع وضع اى ميلات او كده عموما مبدئيا لو فيه اى استفسار مبدئى حطه هنا وان شاء الله هساعدك على اد قدرتى حتى عشان لو فيه حد من الاعضاء عنده راى يحطه هو كمان ولو كنت محتاج مساعده جامده ان شاء الله هبقى ابعتلك ميلى بعد ازن الموقع


----------



## عايض خالد (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على تعقيبك يا م/احمد يمكن بعد اذنك واذن الموقع ترسلي *****ك للحاجه الضروريه ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 يناير 2009)

خلاص يبقى ابعتلى اميلك فى رساله خاصه ويبقى عرف حد من المشرفين ان دى حاله ضروريه عشان ما تتعرضش عضويتك للايقاف


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ألف شكر على مجهودك 
ولكن لي إستفسار هل سيتم فك كل جزء بمفرده أم سيتم فك جزء واحد والباقي تلقائي ؟


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (27 يناير 2009)

م احمد موسى شلبي لا طبعا ياهندسه انتا بتنزل كل الملفات المضغوطه وبتدى امر فك الضغط لاول ملف والباقى تلقائى بيتفك مش محتاج تفك كل ملف لوحده


----------



## m_motlak (1 فبراير 2009)

انا نزلت البرنامج وفكيت الضغظ 
ومشيت مع ملف التكست فى التستيب 
ولاكنى مش لاقى ملفات ال dll اللى مطلوب منى انسخها فى البرنامج
ياريت تحدد مكان الملفات المطلوب نسخها
وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 فبراير 2009)

مm_motlak الملف ايلى انتا بتقول عليه ده بيبقى فى فولدر لوحده خارجى اسمه crack او lzo دور عليه هتلاقيه انا شغال على اصدار 2009 منزلتش اصدار 2008 عشان كده مقدرش احدد مكانه بالضبط فين لكنه اكيد موجود فيه اتنين مهندسين واحد اسمه احمد عبد الحميد وواحد اسمه بهاء الدين نزلوا البرنامج وسطبوه لو انتا مش عارف توصل لمكان الملف قولهم وهيعرفوك مكانه بالضبط لانهم جربوا انا ممكن اساعدك فى خطوات التسطيب بس مكان الملفات بالضبط مش هقدر احدد بالضبط لان ايلى عندى اصدار 2009


----------



## موائع (7 فبراير 2009)

شكراا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ايمن الكبره (13 فبراير 2009)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> م/احمد عبد الحميد خلاص هانت ياهندسه ولما تنزل البرنامج كامل خليك متابع معايا لحد اما تسطبه باذن الله م [url="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u185900.html"]ايمن الكبره بنسبه 99% هاتلاقى الباتش بتاع النسخه مع البرنامج ايلى انتا منزله عموما انا جبت الكراك لوحده جربه كده لو اشتغل يبقى كويس لو مشتغلش اكتبلى اسم النسخه بالضبط ايلى مكتوبه عندك عشان اجيبلك الباتش المضبوط عموما جرب الاول الباتش ده ورد على
> http://rapidshare.com/files/184233725/solidworks.v2008.sp2.1.x64.update.iso-lz0.rar[/url]
> 
> مستنى ردك




السلام عليكم
اخى م احمد سيف النصر
شكرا على الاهتمام الحمد الله النسخه 2009 اشتغلت انا اسف على التاخير فى الرد لانى فى الجيش ولسه شايف الرساله الان
*جزاك الله كل الخير والبركه فى الدنيا والاخره*


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 فبراير 2009)

بعد اذن المهندس احمد سيف النصر 
الاخ امير الماحى والاخ m_motlak انا جايبلكم شرح بسيط بالصور لطريقة تسطيب نسخة 2008 ارجو ان تفى بالغرض
نزل الملف المضغوط من المرفقات وان شاء بالتوفيق
بس قبل اى شئ لازم يكون عندك برنامح deamon tool


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 فبراير 2009)

ولو معندكش البرنامج دى نسخة كويسة انا شغال بيها


----------



## m_motlak (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس بهاء
انا مشيت مع الخطوات بتاعتك
وبعد ما خلصت التستيب وجيت افتح البرناممج 
جتلى الرسالة اللى فى المرفق
وكمان وانا بستب كنت فاصل النت


----------



## بهاءالدين (22 فبراير 2009)

انا مش عارف هو بيطلب منك اكتيفاشن ليه بس انا مظهرتش معايا الصورة دى ممكن تعيد التستيب من تانى


----------



## حلمى جمعه (24 فبراير 2009)

بلىلاقسىثقىت اث4اث3ا 5لغ35ا3ضث35 اث35ا3


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (26 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اولا انا اسف على التاخير بس انا مشغول جدااااا عشان كده مشاركاتى اصبحت تقريبا معدومه ثانيا بالنسبه للاخ m_motlak انا بتظهرلك الرساله دى لانك ببساطه ماكركتش البرنامج بمعنى انك لازم تاخد الكراك وتحطه فى الفولدر بتاع السوليد وورك فى الprogram file الخطوه دى تعملها والبرنامج مقفول وبعدين تفتح البرنامج وتشتغل عادى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (26 فبراير 2009)

والبرنامج كده يبقى مش محتاج اى اكتفيشن وهيشتغل والرساله هتختفى على طول بالنسبه للكراك لو هو ملف exe يبقى بعد اما تحطه فى الفولدر بتاع السوليد وورك تشغله وتضغط start لو هو ملف عادى يبقى تاخده وتحطه فى الفولدر هيديك رساله انه عاوز يستبدل المف ده بواحد تانى وافق واعمل refresh وبكده تبقى عملت كراك للبرنامج مدى الحياه


----------



## امير المياحي (28 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخي بهاء الدين على العموم انا استطعت ان انصب البرنامج بعد ما عملت له extract وظهرت الايقونة الخاصة بالتنصيب على المسار :
swwi\data\swsetup.exe
والتي كنت احاول استخدامها قبل الفك ولم تكن تعمل
شكرا مرة اخرى اخي العزيز


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 فبراير 2009)

لا شكر على واجب اخ امير الشكر واجب لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

م امير المياحى انا سعيد انك قدرت تسطب البرنامج اخيرا عموما ملف الايزو ممكن تعمل له extract وتشتغل عليه عادى او تستخدم اى برنامج ايزو زى demon tool او ultra iso وانا افضل الحل الثانى عموما متنساش تركب الكراك عشان البرنامج يبقى تام عندك المهندس بهاء الدين شكرا على مساعده الناس فى غيابى


----------



## البخاري 19 (14 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن ارجوا منك ان تنقذني لاني ليس عندي خبرة في الكمبيوتر أولا رابط rapidsharee يعطيني رسالة فية انني وصلت الي اقصي حد للتحميل 
ثانيا وهل ان ااحمل كل الروابط
ثالثا يوجد رابطين قلت ان هذين الرابطين علشان مانتعب وعندما حمله علي جهازي يعطين روابط مكتوبه
رابعا لوتكرمت وريني كيف احمل مع التفاصيل ويكون في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اولا الرساله ايلى بيديهالك الرابيد شير دى معناها ان انتا او اى حد معاك على الشبكه كان بيحمل من الموقع وبالتالى المفروض تنتظر شويه عشان تستكمل عمليه التحميل وبعدين تحاول تانى ثانيا لازم تحمل كل اللنكات وبعدين تفك ضغطها مره واحده عشان البرنامج ينزل عندك كامل لانك لو محملتش كل اللنكات مش هتعرف تفك ضغطها بالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالله المصرى (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله لكم و بارك عليكم و جعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحمديننن (30 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتوا في عندي بعض اللينكات الموجودة ما تشتغل مثل الخامس والسابع و...
بحيث إنه تطلع رسالة فيها 
Due to a violation of our terms of use, the file has been removed from the server.
أرجو المساعدة
كذلك أريد أن أعرف هل هذه اللنكات هي لتنزيل البرنامج أم أنها دروس تعليمية
thanks a lot


----------



## Hydra (1 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ياريت من كل الاعضاء قبل اى تحميل يتاكد ان كل اللنكات شغاله لو فيه اى لنكات مش شغاله ما يحملش ويعرفنى وانا هنزل اللنكات تانى كلها وهتكون شغاله ان شاء الله لان لو فيه لنك وقع من النص انا مش بعرف اعوضه عشان كده بنزل اللنكات كلها تانى ياريت من العضو أحمديننن تعرفنى بالضبط انتا كنت بتنزل ايه وظهرت لك الرساله دى وانا هتاكد بنفسى ولو كانت ممسوحه هحط لك البرنامج تانى مستنى


----------



## حسام 2010 (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Abdelrhman (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

على فكره يا بشمهندس اللنك الخامس فى ( الرابيد شير ) او حتى فى (الفايل فاكتورى) مش شغال يعنى البرنامج كله عيوقف بسبب اللنك ده
ارجو اعاده رفعه 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

